# 74LS90



## Chispita (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola
Tengo la configuracion del 74LS90, pero necesito saber como conectarlas a la salida de un detector de cuce por cero (que ya esta echo), por lo que se el 74LS90 es un contador BCD de 9 segmentos, porfavor necsito saber si me puden dar la configuracion de este circuito para conectarlo, lo unico que se que QA,QB,QC,QD son las salidas

Les agradesco de antemano


----------



## Apollo (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola chispita:

Quieres que el contador funcione en base a los pulsos de salida del detector de cruce cero? o entendí mal.

Te dejo un link de una página sobre el 74LS90. el 7490 es un contador BCD decimal, las salidas en efecto son:

Q0 = LSB (el bit de menor valor)
Q1
Q2
Q3 = MSB (el bit de mayor valor)

En las salidas va a presentar el código BCD hasta llegar a nueve y se resetea a cero. Aumentando un número por cada ciclo del reloj.
Pero lo que necesitas para mostrar la cuenta en displays de 7 dígitos es el 74LS47, que es un decodificador de BCD a un display de 7 segmentos de cátodos comunes.

Espeor y te sea útil la información.

Un saudo al foro


----------

